# Suggestion: photography forum



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

To me it seems like more and more people have been opening up photography threads. And I was just thinking that it might be nice to open up a forum just for photography.

Thanks


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

^^^ +1


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

+2 :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I wouldn't normally advocate for more new sub-forums but this seems like a very good idea.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I concur.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

+3
This would be nice as it would seem that this hobby is linked very closely with photography and artistic creativity.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

If the admin decided no, I know of a great aquatic photography forum already in existence, if people are interested. Out of respect for this site, I won't post it but anyoen interested can certainly pm me.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I know which you are talking about and it is excellent. Pictures that will blow your mind.


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

robbowal said:


> +3
> This would be nice as it would seem that this hobby is linked very closely with photography and artistic creativity.


This is exactly what I was thinking. I bet everyone with a planted tank takes pictures of it, so in my opinion it is big part of the hobby.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I think that is what the journals are for here, though, to be honest. I can see why people are asking for it, but its a difficult niche area to fill with leadership.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

msjinkzd said:


> If the admin decided no, I know of a great aquatic photography forum already in existence, if people are interested. Out of respect for this site, I won't post it but anyoen interested can certainly pm me.


You wouldn't mind PM'ing me the site address would you?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

not at all!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> not at all!


PM me please, Rachel!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

msjinkzd said:


> If the admin decided no, I know of a great aquatic photography forum already in existence, if people are interested. Out of respect for this site, I won't post it but anyoen interested can certainly pm me.


I don't think that is a problem Rachael. 

However, I will say that this is certainly a great idea and I am all for it!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> I don't think that is a problem Rachael.
> 
> However, I will say that this is certainly a great idea and I am all for it!


NICE!! We have a mod vote.  I'd love to see a photography sub forum on this site.

It would be a nice place to post tips and tricks, and to show off your photos. Or to get help with them.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

+1

Well I do know the other site too, but I feel kinda intimidated to start posts xD


----------



## kurosuto (May 20, 2009)

Hey would you mind pming the site too? Thanks

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

msjinkzd said:


> If the admin decided no, I know of a great aquatic photography forum already in existence, if people are interested. Out of respect for this site, I won't post it but anyoen interested can certainly pm me.


Post it here, Rachel, we're always open to people cross-posting info like that. :icon_smil


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

I believe Rachel is speaking of: http://www.aquatic-photography.com/ 

Looks like we have a general support of yes for such a forum...give the moderators and I a day or two to come up with a clearly defined scope and purpose for the forum.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That's fantastic. I think that the new section will be awesome and very helpful to a lot of people here.


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

:icon_biggThis is great! Thank you Kyle!:icon_bigg


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

KyleT said:


> I believe Rachel is speaking of: http://www.aquatic-photography.com/
> 
> Looks like we have a general support of yes for such a forum...give the moderators and I a day or two to come up with a clearly defined scope and purpose for the forum.



Not to jump too far ahead, but could be a good time to consider a video forum as well. Quality video is of course more attainable for many today and could be an informative and entertaining forum in it's own right or as a sub-forum. Anyway just thinking out loud.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> Not to jump too far ahead, but could be a good time to consider a video forum as well. Quality video is of course more attainable for many today and could be an informative and entertaining forum in it's own right or as a sub-forum. Anyway just thinking out loud.


I think we will focus on just seeing one forum for now. If we see enough traffic to split into sub-forums, its something that can be considered.

Perhaps for now, some rules need to be developed for the titles of the threads, ie. "Video: Blah blah blah" and "Photo: Blah Blah blah", just to refine the distinctions.

Stay tuned.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Saweeeeetnessss! You guys are da best!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yes, that is the forum i was talking about. They are really nice people  Its just low traffic as its SO niche.

Looking forward to watchign teh growth here!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

sweet! this is good!


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Look here now....whats this? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photography/


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

This is why we love you, you pink cheetah. PONIES RULE.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

This is awesome. There aren't too many sites where the admin and mods will actually listen to and consider suggestions from the members much less actually act on them. This is one of the best sites I am a member of, not just aquarium related, but in general. THANKS!!!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Honestly, I'm actually against this new forum. Forums tend to go downhill when they create too many subsections for every little thing. Views go down because you no longer have the traffic of the main sections looking at your posts, people get confused on which of the three applicable forums they should post in, and the number of threads dwindles until the sub-forum becomes a ghost town...

Nonetheless, I definitely hope it works out, and I'll give it a try...


----------

